# ninjutsu tossing pebble idea



## Aubrey J West (Dec 19, 2020)

"Caugaura" (ideal definition) - a pebble thrown against something to get someone's attention


(try this at home) Throw a pebble or something small and hard against wall saying cau-rau-ga While thinking cau-gau-ra find and pick up the pebble


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 19, 2020)

Ok, I threw a pebble against the wall of my house. It bounced off and landed on the ground. 
Did you imagine any other result?


----------



## Aubrey J West (Dec 19, 2020)

Well its kinda like myth to but its like the ninja to throw pebbles to give a message been used in 5 deadly venoms movie also question did you pick it up


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 19, 2020)

It's not "kinda like" myth. The facts are quite straightforward. If you throw a rock, it makes a noise. If you throw it at something breakable, you might break it. If you throw it at something particularly soft, it might not even make a noise.
So again: what did you think would happen?


----------



## Taipan (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah... I'm curious.


----------



## Aubrey J West (Dec 19, 2020)

It's just wacky let's forget about it. At what level do you think you can develope such a style or art


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 19, 2020)

Aubrey J West said:


> It's just wacky let's forget about it. At what level do you think you can develope such a style or art



Huh? A pebble throwing art? Most people are pretty proficient at throwing pebbles by the age of 5-6. Without any formal training.

Dodging questions doesn't really make you seem credible to people. So. What did you think would happen when the pebble was thrown?


----------



## drop bear (Dec 19, 2020)

Aubrey J West said:


> It's just wacky let's forget about it. At what level do you think you can develope such a style or art



Are you talking about throwing pebbles as in like a video game sneak mission?


----------



## drop bear (Dec 19, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ok, I threw a pebble against the wall of my house. It bounced off and landed on the ground.
> Did you imagine any other result?



I didn't. I came up with a bunch of hypothetical results from martial arts masters. 

Some techniques are to dangerous to test.


----------



## Aubrey J West (Dec 19, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Huh? A pebble throwing art? Most people are pretty proficient at throwing pebbles by the age of 5-6. Without any formal training.
> 
> Dodging questions doesn't really make you seem credible to people. So. What did you think would happen when the pebble was thrown?


Ok im not dodging questions i answered your question and said please forget it.now I have to go


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 19, 2020)

Aubrey J West said:


> Ok im not dodging questions i answered your question and said please forget it.now I have to go



And another dodge. The question was (and still is, since it's never been answered), what did you think would happen when the pebble was thrown?


----------



## Aubrey J West (Dec 19, 2020)

I think the pebble would commented a hidden note


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 19, 2020)

Aubrey J West said:


> I think the pebble would commented a hidden note



Can you say that again, but in intelligible English?


----------



## Aubrey J West (Dec 19, 2020)

I meant commense


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 19, 2020)

Aubrey J West said:


> I think the pebble would commented a hidden note


I did it, but found nothing. Where did you get this idea from?


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 19, 2020)

(Maybe it's a form of ninjutsu mind control getting us to throw the pebble... and it WORKED!!!  )


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 20, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> (Maybe it's a form of ninjutsu mind control getting us to throw the pebble... and it WORKED!!!  )


That's like the joke
A: I have the force, want to see me force push you?
B: BS.
A: 20 bucks says I can.
B: Deal
_A_ _Licks his hand and moves it towards B's face. B backs up._
A: Told you, now where's my 20?

I did this multiple times in high school. It worked every time, but only one person actually paid me the money..


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 20, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's like the joke
> A: I have the force, want to see me force push you?
> B: BS.
> A: 20 bucks says I can.
> ...



Haha ah classic...


----------



## drop bear (Dec 20, 2020)

Last time I tossed pebbles Bam Bam wanted to fight me.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 20, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Last time I tossed pebbles Bam Bam wanted to fight me.
> View attachment 23395


XD XD XD


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 20, 2020)

So at this point, your thread has turned into a bunch of people basically laughing at you. In part, this is because of your refusal to answer simple questions.


----------



## Steve (Dec 21, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> That's like the joke
> A: I have the force, want to see me force push you?
> B: BS.
> A: 20 bucks says I can.
> ...


I'm going to try that on my 12 year old now.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 21, 2020)

Steve said:


> I'm going to try that on my 12 year old now.


I said high school, but it was probably closer to middle school. 12 years old is probably the perfect age for it to land.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 21, 2020)

Double


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 25, 2020)

Huh?

I am not even sure what the original poster is actually asking.  I even tried to "google" that word and nothing even came up to try and get a better historical background of what they were asking.

First, the ninja (and many other warrior traditions) would throw an object to misdirect attention and avoid detection.  There is nothing mystical or magical about that.

Is the intent to put some type of "chi" into the pebble so it has some effect on the person that picks it up?
Or, are you supposed to select and "infuse" one pebble and then throw a whole bunch up against the wall and then be able to "psychically" find that specific pebble?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 29, 2020)

Now I want to watch the movie he mentioned, to see how it's used there. I haven't seen a bad ninja movie in ages.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 29, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Now I want to watch the movie he mentioned, to see how it's used there. I haven't seen a bad ninja movie in ages.


I completely missed that it was from a movie. If I remember, I'll watch it this weekend and report back to everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Dec 29, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I completely missed that it was from a movie. If I remember, I'll watch it this weekend and report back to everyone.



I think you might be thinking of the hitman games, and coins.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 29, 2020)

Rat said:


> I think you might be thinking of the hitman games, and coins.


?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Dec 29, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> ?



You throw a coin in the hitman games and the enemies are instantly attracted to it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 29, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> Now I want to watch the movie he mentioned, to see how it's used there. I haven't seen a bad ninja movie in ages.


Even longer since I’ve seen a good ninja movie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 29, 2020)

Rat said:


> You throw a coin in the hitman games and the enemies are instantly attracted to it.


I haven't heard of those games.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 29, 2020)

Rat said:


> I think you might be thinking of the hitman games, and coins.


Um, he's talking about something mentioned by someone else, so.........


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 29, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> Even longer since I’ve seen a good ninja movie.


I'm trying to think if I've ever seen one I'd really consider "good".


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 29, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I'm trying to think if I've ever seen one I'd really consider "good".


Beverly Hills Ninja. If you can consider that good, or a ninja film.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 29, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I'm trying to think if I've ever seen one I'd really consider "good".


Oh, it’s a unicorn alright.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 15, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's not "kinda like" myth. The facts are quite straightforward. If you throw a rock, it makes a noise. If you throw it at something breakable, you might break it. If you throw it at something particularly soft, it might not even make a noise.
> So again: what did you think would happen?


Another thing to add to the lost even though it adds to the first one. If you throw it at cardboard with enough strength then you can penetrate it. In this case, cardboard is portrayed as "soft" or "breakable" 
A question: Let's say you were superman and had superstrength. Then if you threw the pebble at a brick wall and the wall crumbled into pieces, would the wall be "soft"?


----------



## drop bear (Feb 15, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I haven't heard of those games.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 15, 2021)

gpseymour said:


> I'm trying to think if I've ever seen one I'd really consider "good".



Still cheesy, but I liked the Ninja 1&2 with Scott Adkins.  Can watch them on netflix/prime for free.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 16, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Another thing to add to the lost even though it adds to the first one. If you throw it at cardboard with enough strength then you can penetrate it. In this case, cardboard is portrayed as "soft" or "breakable"
> A question: Let's say you were superman and had superstrength. Then if you threw the pebble at a brick wall and the wall crumbled into pieces, would the wall be "soft"?


If I’m Superman and I need to take down a wall, I just walk/fly over and tear it down with my hands.  I don’t throw pebbles at it.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 16, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> If I’m Superman and I need to take down a wall, I just walk/fly over and tear it down with my hands.  I don’t throw pebbles at it.


XD but it was an example XD


----------

